# Communication issues between PC and panelview 300



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, hoping someone can help. I'm trying to upload the program from an AB PV300 and can't seem to connect.

I have the following: PV300, 2711-K3A17L1, SER B, REV E, FRN 4.46, DF1 

I have tried to connect using a USB to serial cable (communicates fine with a SLC 5/04), a 1747-UIC, and a 1784-PCMK card with no success. The RS232 cable I'm using is a 1747-CP3.

I've also tried multiple driver settings. I understand it can be tricky to communicate with these without an actual serial port, but there must be a way.

If anyone has any advice, or an answer, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Got it! Communication can be established using the USB to Serial cable, however the correct cable is needed. I was using a 1747-CP3 when I actually needed a 2711-NC13 cable. Mystery solved!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You need to use a2711 nc 13 cable. A 1747 cp3 will not work


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

He already knew the answer. He was testing all of us.


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations, you passed the test! Now the next test is for you to translate this bass-ackwards German programming.......


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

The NC13 is a straight wired cable and the the CP3 is a null wired cable (xmit & receive cross wired), I always keep a null modem adapter in my bag and use it when all else seems to fail. The $2 device can save hours in aggravation.


----------

